# Ouch!



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't open if you're squeamish...

http://www.spokemagazine.com/2010/04/hand-brake/


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2010)

uke:

I think I lost my appetite. 

That must have hurt like a mofo!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2010)

ehhh.....Just a flesh wound!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy cow!


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 10, 2010)

trauma....shit happens


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2010)

yikes!


----------

